# DEF Shortage



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

You guys seeing a DEF shortage in your area? Both of my local Wally Worlds is almost complete out. Never seen it this bare.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No...but it makes me glad I have a couple 2.5 gallon jugs in the basement...we've drive so little compared to usual I don't even remember the last time I filled it up. Especially with the wreck now, we haven't even driven the car in over a month.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Nope. My Wally had plenty of their brand and blue def.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Nope. Here in Florida all the parts stores and Walmart have them plenty. If you need some go to a truck stop on the interstate, they have DEF specific pumps.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Maybe shortage in the plastic jug version. Definitely no shortage elsewhere nor any sign there will be one.

There is some localized fertilizer shortage but no evidence they are long lasting. And this isn't like other industries you can still buy these things. No one is going around scalping urea.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

And just like that my local Wally world is delete of all def. Like literally 24hrs later.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's cheaper at gas stations isn't it?

Every 2010 diesel vehicle and newer needs it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> It's cheaper at gas stations isn't it?
> 
> Every 2010 diesel vehicle and newer needs it.


None of our (regular) gas stations here carry it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

MP81 said:


> None of our (regular) gas stations here carry it.


Around here. The big stations have been adding. Chevron and maverik.

There's a few that sell diesel slowly adding. Especially if they big truck business.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> It's cheaper at gas stations isn't it?
> 
> Every 2010 diesel vehicle and newer needs it.


That is where I get mine, big truck fuel lanes. I just fill up the jug since the filler nozzle for def is waaaaay too big for the def fill on the car.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Hmm I found these post


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Shortages/comments/q4j17j









What’s Driving Urea Supply Shortages and What Experts Expect with DEF Pricing - SCL


Urea shortages due to global supply chain disruptions and scheduled factory shutdowns have experts predicting price increases for DEF.




www.sclubricants.com


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

15cruzediesel said:


> That is where I get mine, big truck fuel lanes. I just fill up the jug since the filler nozzle for def is waaaaay too big for the def fill on the car.


Just how tiny is the filler?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Just how tiny is the filler?


It ain't big. The 1st gen's are maybe an inch and a half?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

And FYI guys, DEF does have a shelf life. Don't go out and buy 10 of these because it will go bad before you can use it. I don't feel safe keeping it for 6 months with all the bad fluid issues we see. If it's not fresh I don't want it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I usually would buy 2-3, but that was back when we were driving a lot more, prior to the pandemic. It lasts a good long while as long as it's climate-controlled and out of the sun, which it is in my basement.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> It's cheaper at gas stations isn't it?
> 
> Every 2010 diesel vehicle and newer needs it.


Regular stations don’t have it. Generally only truck stops do. Since they use 100’s of gallons of the stuff. If they have scales they sell DEF by the gallon nozzle


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

MP81 said:


> It ain't big. The 1st gen's are maybe an inch and a half?


What he said.^^^^^


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> Regular stations don’t have it. Generally only truck stops do. Since they use 100’s of gallons of the stuff. If they have scales they sell DEF by the gallon nozzle


Like I said.

Chevron by my house just expended their lot to accommodate trucks and added def pumps.

Maverik has been doing the same thing.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Slightly used jug of def. DEF is not from container shown. Opened but stored in a cool dark basement. Prolly 2 gallons. Guaranteed pure.

$500.00 opening bid.......


----------

